# Slate Pharmaceuticals Supports Testosterone Replacement Therapy for Pro Athletes



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Slate Pharmaceuticals Supports Testosterone Replacement Therapy for Pro Athletes by Millard Baker Robert Whitehead, the President and CEO of Slate Pharmaceuticals, released a statement defending the use of the anabolic steroid testosterone by professional athletes when prescribed by a physician to treat low testosterone levels. Slate is the manufacturer of Testogel testosterone pellets. The statement [...]

*Read More...*


----------

